

How are these sorting diagrams drawn? Any sort of UML? - bendtherules
http://i.imgur.com/SbBQSOc.jpg

======
cabirum
Graphwiz I think.
[http://www.graphviz.org/content/cluster](http://www.graphviz.org/content/cluster)

